

What are some noteworthy companies with a distributed workforce? - benackles


======
gyardley
Automattic, parent company of WordPress:

<http://automattic.com/map/>

~~~
benackles
Before I posted this question, I had two companies that came to mind;
Automattic and 37Signals.

Due to the massive popularity of 37Signals recent post on hiring remotely [1]
I have a hunch there's a growing interest in distributed workforces.

If your company's distributed, I'd love to hear about it...

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3410773>

